

Show HN: RIFT – A procedurally generated FPS game in the browser - xigency
http://team-duck.com/rift/

======
xigency
This is an example of a first-person shooter game written in JavaScript using
WebGL. All of the (limited) art assets are generated procedurally. The game
uses the team duck game engine (tedge.js) which handles things like loading
shaders, buffering object meshes, and calculating collision using octrees. The
input controls are slightly confusing, because it is not possible to capture
the mouse in the browser without using some sort of plugin, but it shows
generally what is possible.

This is part of a series of game prototypes I have been developing in the
browser. Another one, shown here: [http://team-duck.com/space/](http://team-
duck.com/space/) allows you to explore a small galaxy by piloting a spaceship.
It is my intention to eventually complete these as games and tie them together
with some form of overarching story.

This has actually been a goal of mine for almost ten years, having intended to
make a more complete science fiction homebrew game for the Sony PSP. Now, with
a concentration on randomly generated content, I have to settle for something
less than contending with some of the bigger name projects out there, like the
much hyped No Man's Sky.

I find one of the biggest problems in creating a super-massive procedural
world is finding the proper ways to generate numbers randomly, and to
predictably fill in noise in interpolation. I have a few PC demos of
simulations of planets, cities, and other macro level phenomenon, but to have
a player journey to a planet and see it stream in would be a real joy.

------
ratfacemcgee
Sorry, WebGL not supported. =(

~~~
xigency
What browser/platform are you using?

~~~
ratfacemcgee
Safari 8.0.6 on OS X 10.10.3

